

WireOver - Free Unlimited Private File Sending - tashmahalic
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1406317391/file-sending-free-unlimited-and-private

======
otoburb
So, WireOver will form a core group of peer nodes via EC2 instances and try to
share bandwidth costs with other peers.

It seems the main bottleneck at first will be figuring out a way to get the
original data source onto the core nodes (ship on physical media?).

